# Wrong E-mail



## FTRPO (Apr 20, 2009)

This is not directly related to EMS but I thought that some of you would enjoy this. I'm sure some have you have already seen it but I thought it was good enough to post. 

This one is priceless....A lesson to be learned from
typing the wrong email address!!!!

A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier.
Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to coordinate their travel schedules.
So, the  husband left Minnesota and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day.
The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife.  However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without realizing his error, sent the email.
Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston , a widow had just  returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack.
The widow decided to check her email expecting messages from relatives and friends. After reading the  first message, she screamed and fainted.
The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read:

To: My Loving Wife
Subject: I've Arrived
Date: October 16, 2005

I know you're surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I've just arrived and have been checked in.
I've seen that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow.
Looking forward to seeing you then!!!! Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was.
P. S. Sure is freaking hot down here!!!!


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

That is genius! At first it seemed like it was going to be sweet and sentimental then it turned into a story that i would get yelled at at thanksgiving for telling. This made my morning!


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 20, 2009)

FTRPO said:


> I've seen that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow.



WHAT?!?! :blink:


----------



## JBK617 (Apr 20, 2009)

made my afternoon a whole better now


----------



## EMT11KDL (Apr 20, 2009)

wow thats funny.


----------



## lcfr09 (Apr 20, 2009)

hilarious!!!


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 21, 2009)

guardian528

The husband is was writing an e-mail to his wife and accidentally sent it to a women whos husband just passed away. The husband was letting his wife know that they have everything prepared for her arrival. Well the widow whos husband just died is reading this email as if it is from her husband. She thinks that he is describing where he is at and what is going out where he went after he died. Did that help?


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 21, 2009)

well that helped make my night/early morning better


----------



## foxfire (May 3, 2009)

That is too funny!! LOL


----------

